

Waze Attacked: Students Create Traffic Jam Cyber Attack On GPS App - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2014/03/technion-students-carry-out-successful-traffic-jam-cyber-attack-on-waze/

======
dalek2point3
im curious -- what is the waze market share in Israel? does everyone use it?

~~~
jackau
Totally, You can actually see other wazers with you in the traffic jam. And
globally: "According to Yahoo! there were nearly 50 million Waze users as of
June 2013"

